#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός μεταλλικής δοκού

## SMBD

---

----------


## lightname

Προτείνω όταν μιλάμε για τον λυγισμό να χρησιμοποιούμαι σε παρένθεση τις αγγλικές συντομογραφίες για να ξέρουμε ακριβώς για τι μιλάμε.

Καμπτικός λυγισμός = flexural buckling (FB)

Στρεπτοκαμπτικός λυγισμός = Torsional Flexural buckling (TFΒ) είναι γενική περίπτωση των
Στρεπτικού λυγισμού =Torsional buckling (TB) και
Πλαγιοστρεπτικού λυγισμού = Lateral Torsional Buckling (LTB)

Είναι ακριβέστερο να χρησιμοποιούμε τον όρο πλαγιοστρεπτικός λυγισμός έναντι του γενικότερου στρεπτοκαμπτικού, σε ευθεία αναλογία και με τους ευροκώδικες.

Επιπλέον όσοι ασχολούνται με τα λεπτότοιχα θα ξέρουν και τον όρο distortional buckling, o οποίος δεν ξέρω πώς μεταφράζεται.




> Nα επανέλθουμε λίγο στην λάμα -εγκάρσια νευρωση που συγκολλείται στο κορμο και ενώνει το ανω και κάτω πέλμα;
> Γιατί θεωρείτε ότι στο σημείο που τοποθετείται δεσμεύει τον στρεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό;


Εγώ λέω ότι δεν μετράει για δέσμευση στον πλαγιοστρεπτικό (LTB) παρά μόνο στον καμπτικό λυγισμό (FB) στην εκτός επιπέδου δ/νση. Το έχω διασταυρώσει με αρκετές βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές. Για να λειτουργήσει ως δέσμευση σε LTB χρειάζεται και την αντηρίδα του.




> σε αντιθέση με την αντηριδα η οποία ως ενα σημείο περιορίζει την στρεψη της συνολικής διατομής.


Θεωρούμε ότι δεν έχουμε στρέψη.




> Αλλα παλι αυτό ειναι δύσκολο να το εισάγεις στο μοντέλο, εφόσον ελέγχεις το συνολικό ζύγωμα για καμπτικό λυγισμο κατα τον ισχυρο αξονα πώς θα δεσμευσεις την δυνατότητα στρπτκ λυγισμού από τεγίδα σε τεγίδα;


Κάθε πρόγραμμα έχει τον τρόπο του. Στο Robot είναι εύκολο, στο Instant ας πούμε ότι σπάζεις το ζύγωμα σε 4 κομμάτια, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μήκος σε λυγισμό εντός επιπέδου x4 σε κάθε κομμάτι ξεχωριστά για παράδειγμα; Και στο ETABS κάτι παρόμοιο έκανα, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ το Robot αρκετά χρόνια και δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πώς το αντιμετώπιζα, πάντως αν παίξεις με τους συντελεστές λυγισμού αντιμετωπίζεται.




> Οι συντελεστές C κτλ των πινακων για στρπτ λυγισμό δεν νομίζω να καλύπτουν αυτή την περίπτωση ενδιάμεσων στρεπτικών δεσμεύσεων, πρεπει βέβαια να τα ξαναδιαβασω αυτά γιατι τα έχω ξεχάσει.


Ο υπολογισμός του C και άρα και του Mcr έχω την αίσθηση ότι είναι προβληματικός σε όλα τα προγράμματα και ότι πρέπει να κάνεις επιλογές με το χέρι. Δεν το υπολογίζει δηλ. το πρόγραμμα ανάλογα με συνοριακές συνθήκες και την φόρτιση.

----------


## lightname

> Στον καμπτικό λυγισμό γιατί;Εκεί έχουμε απλή μεταφορά της διατομής


Θεωρώ (θα έπρεπε να το διευκρινήσω ίσως), ότι έχουμε και τεγίδα στο σημείο που είναι η λάμα. Οπότε στο σημείο που έχουμε τεγίδα, ανεξάρτητα από λαμάκι, έχουμε δέσμευση στον λυγισμό εκτός επιπέδου.

----------


## lightname

dratsiox, καταλαβαίνω τι λες, έχω δει και το αντίστοιχο σκαρίφημα του Μπίσμπου σε σχέση με τις μηκίδες και τους κατακόρυφους αντιανεμίους και διαφωνώ.
Μπορείτε αυτή την παρατήρηση να μου την αντιστιχοίσετε με βιβλιογραφικές αναφορές;

----------


## palex

> Εγώ λέω να χρησιμοποιούμε του EC3 γενικά, για να έχουμε κοινή αναφορά.
> 
> Για την πληρότητα του θέματος (και όπου κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με)
> 
> *Καμπτικός λυγισμός* = flexural buckling (FB):
> ΕΝ1993-1-1:2005(Ε) par. 6.3.1.1 eq 6.46


Ιονο από ότι βλέπω το ΕΝV από το ΕΝ έχει σημαντικές διαφορές σε αυτές τις εννοιές, και δεν βλεπω πουθενα τον καμπτικό λυγισμό όπως τον αναφέρουμε συνηθως εμείς, ως δηλαδή λυγισμου παρουσία εκτός απο αξονικής και ροπής και αναφεροταν στο 5.5.4 ως "καμψη και αξονική θλίψη" και ελεγχόταν με την σχεση 5.51 αντίστοιχη της οποίας δεν βρηκα στο ΕΝ και πρεπει πλέον να εμπεριέχεται στις τροποποιημενες σχέσεις του ΤFB και να προκύπτει απο εφαρμογή των καταλλήλων συνοριακών συνθηκών στους συντελεστες...
Η σχεση 6,46 και η αντιστοιχη παραγραφός αναφέρεται στον απλό λυγισμό παρουσία μονο αξονικού φορτίου, όπως το βλέπω εγώ. (Βuckling σκέτο).

Οσον αφορα τον διαχωρισμό LTB και ΤFB είναι ότι ο LT αφορά λυγισμό δοκου με συγκεκριμενες ς ακραίες μονο συνθήκες στήριξης με απλές στρεπτικές στηρίξεις (διχαλωτες δηλαδη που δεσμεύουν την στρεψη χωρίς την στρέβλωση της διατομής) υποκέιμενης μόνο σε κάμψη χωρίς αξονική, ενώ ο TFB είναι γενικότερη περίπτωση του ίδιου πραγματος αλλα με ταυτόχρονη επίδραση αξονικής και δυνατότητα συνυπολογισμου διαφόρων ειδών στηρίξεων και ενδιάμεσων συνδέσων.
Και οι δύο εκδηλώνονται κατα την γνωμη μου με στροφή ολοκληρης της διατομής ή οποία ξεκινά μεν απο την εκτροπή λόγω καθαρού λυγισμού του θλιβόμενου πέλματος αλλα παραμενει απαραμόρφωτη σαν διατομή γιατι αλλιώς θα μιλάγαμε για distorsional buckling ο οποίος αφορα συγκεκριμμενες κυρίως διατομες (λεπτότοιχες) και αποδιδεται κατα την γνώμη μου μαλλον ως λυγισμός με ανομοιόμορφη στρεψη δηλαδη με στρέβλωση της διατομής. (συστροφικός κατα Βάγια αν και δεν το έχω διαβάσει αυτο).
Επισυνάπτω αρχαίες πλέον (02-06-2000) σημειωσεις μου από παράδοση του Γαντε για τον πλευρικό λυγισμό όπως τον ονομαζε συμφωνα και με την μεταφραση του ΕΝV1993 1-1 5.5.2 δηλαδη τον LTB οπου φαίνεται πως προκύπτουν οι διαφορικες συναρτήσεις του συναρτήσει της στροφής φ της *ολοκληρης απαραμόρφωτης διατομής* συμφωνα και με το σκαρίφημα.
Καντε save και zoom για να διακρίνεται.
Παρακαλώ και εγω για τυχον διορθωσεις - συμπληρώσεις για τα θεματα είναι λεπτα και χρειαζονται διαλευκανση και τακτοποίηση.

----------


## palex

Ειμαστε χαμένoi στην μεταφραση και τις αναθεωρησεις για μία ακομη φορα...
Πρεπει να διαβασεις προσεκτικά το post με ανοικτό ταυτόχρονα το ελληνικό ΕΝV του 1992 και το αγγλικό του ΕΝ του 2005 για να βγαλεις ακρή!
Θα ήθελα καποιος να μου απαντησει αν ξερει ή εχει προσέξει τι εχει γίνει η σχεση 5.51 του ΕΝV, αν βρισκεται καπου στο ΕΝ, αν  έχει καταργηθεί ή ενσωματωθεί σε καποια σχεση του ΤFB

----------


## Evan

> Κάθε πρόγραμμα έχει τον τρόπο του. Στο Robot είναι εύκολο, στο Instant ας πούμε ότι σπάζεις το ζύγωμα σε 4 κομμάτια, δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μήκος σε λυγισμό εντός επιπέδου x4 σε κάθε κομμάτι ξεχωριστά για παράδειγμα; Και στο ETABS κάτι παρόμοιο έκανα, αλλά χρησιμοποιώ το Robot αρκετά χρόνια και δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς πώς το αντιμετώπιζα, πάντως αν παίξεις με τους συντελεστές λυγισμού αντιμετωπίζεται.


και εγώ έτσι το κάνω αν έχω 4 τεγίδες π.χ. σε κάθε μέλος του ζυγώματος τότε το μήκος λυγισμού είναι L/3

----------


## palex

1) έτσι ειναι γιά αυτο δεν χρειάζονται οι ανιρήδες στο μέσον του ανοίγματας του δοκαριού. Εκει την δέσμευεση του θλιβόμενου πέλματος την κάνει η ίδια οι τεγίδα και εν μέρει το "διαφραγμα" του πανελ.
2) θεωρητικά ναι, ειναι θεμα μελετητη εγω δεν βαζω καν τις λεπτοτοιχες στο μοντελο (δεν μπορώ κιολας) οποτε..
3)εχουμε 4) εχουμε να εννοεις των κομβο ροπής.
5) εγω προσωπικά δεν τα εμπιστευομαι αυτά. Θα πρεπει να πανε σε ολο το ύψο του υποστυλώματος (λόγω ανακύκλισης) και τελικα μπορει να ειναι και πιο ανιοικονομικο απο το να βαλεις όλο το μήκος λυγισμου.
6) Στο fespa που νομίζω ότι δουλευεις αν δεν πατησεις τον αυτοματο υπολογισμο τα παιρνει όλα 1,5 που ειναι δυσμενες. Αν πατησεις δεν εχω ίδεα τι μπαλαμουτι κανει.
Αν θες να το κανεις χειροκίνητα με excell, τοτε ναι απο τους πινακες με παρομοια μορφή Μ οπως αυτην που εχεις αναμεσα στο μηκος-τμήμα του μελους που ελέγχεις και θεωρεις οτι εχει τα άκρα εξασφαλισμένα.

----------


## Xάρης

1) Οι αντηρίδες γιατί δεν μπαίνουν στο μέσο του ανοίγματος της δοκού; Για στεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό δεν μιλάμε; Δεν υπάρχει άλλωστε η περίπτωση να έχουμε αναστροφή του διαγράμματος ροπών λόγω υποπίεσης του ανέμου (φόρτιση G+1,5W)  ειδικά σε ανοιχτά υπόστεγα;

3) Πάντοτε δε συμβαίνει αυτό είτε έχουμε σύνδεση ροπής είτε τέμνουσας; Δηλαδή στο σημείο της σύνδεσης κανένα μέρος της δοκού δεν είναι ελεύθερο να συστραφεί.

5) Θεωρητικά ναι. Αυτό όμως θα το κάναμε αν κρίσιμος έλεγχος ήταν ο στρεπτοκαμπτικός. Στα υποστυλώματα είναι ή ο απλός καμπτικός λυγισμός;

----------


## palex

> 1) Οι αντηρίδες γιατί δεν μπαίνουν στο μέσο του ανοίγματος της δοκού; Για στεπτοκαμπτικό λυγισμό δεν μιλάμε; Δεν υπάρχει άλλωστε η περίπτωση να έχουμε αναστροφή του διαγράμματος ροπών λόγω υποπίεσης του ανέμου (φόρτιση G+1,5W) ειδικά σε ανοιχτά υπόστεγα;


Χάρη έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό αν σου προκύψει απο την αναλυση οτι ο συγκεκριμένος συνδυασμός είναι ο κρίσιμος και χτυπάει σε στρκπ και όχι κατι άλλο, τοτε έχει νόημα να μπει και στο μέσο η αντιρήδα αυτή αλλίως όχι.
Αλλα νομίζω οτι ο συγκεκριμένος συνδυασμος δεν δίνει σημαντικές θλιπτικές στο ζύγωμα τουλαχιστον με φορτία ανέμου κατα DIN1055.
Oποιος το έχει προσέξει αυτό ας μας πεί γιατι εγω ούτως η αλλως δεν λαμβανω υπόψιν στην αναλυση μου δεσμευσεις στρπτκ λυγισμου απο αντιρήδες όποτε δεν το εχω διερευνήσει αναλυτικά.
Στα υποστυλωματα μου βγαίνει συνήθως κρισιμότερος ο έλεγχος για απλό καμπτικο λυγισμο.
*@ Terry* αυτό με τις ενισχύσεις το ρωτάς σε αλλο thread ;-) και σου λεω εκει την γνωμη μου.
Καλο θα είναι ολα αυτά να τα μαζευουμε σε ενα thread γιατι ειναι παραπλήσια και αλληλοσυνδεόμενα, και καποια στιγμη να κανουμε και μια ανακεφαλαίωση!

----------

